# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Spencer Kobren  Life After Hair Loss

## tbtadmin

The emotional struggles that hair loss sufferers  face can be profound. Those not experianceing hair loss can never fully grasp the difficulties associated with losing your hair. Unfortunately, our society still views baldness as the last bastion of political incorrectness and many hair loss sufferers are made to feel “less than” by their contemporaries, [...]

More...

----------

